# Neptune Blue (Neptunblau) Pics at Welt?



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

A favor to those of you picking-up at the Welt in the next few days. Can you keep an eye out and post a picture of any 5er that may be on the delivery floor (or anywhere for that matter) that is painted Neptune Blue? I've posted one picture on this site that I found and I've seen a few other pictures on the internet but this is certainly the most elusive color on the 5er non-individual palette (yes, it is Priority 1). The CG versions, I think, do not do it justice. I'd like to see it again through the eyes of one of your cameras if I can. Thanks in advance and have fun at the Welt!

Anuj


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

I will do my best to try and get some pictures. Look for my 12-hour report and if I get a picture of it I'll post it in that thread for you.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

InsaneSkippy said:


> I will do my best to try and get some pictures. Look for my 12-hour report and if I get a picture of it I'll post it in that thread for you.


:thumbup: Thanks! The camaraderie on this board never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

I ordered Neptune Blue for my 535i that I am picking up at the Welt on 6/12. I haven't seen it yet either except on the configurator - so I hope I like it. 

I can take a picture on the 11th and send it to you, though I don't know if that gives you enough time to change your order if you like it.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

There's a guy on e60.net who has taken delivery of a Neptune Blue car. He's from Hong Kong but has posted pics up. It's really a true sky blue with some metallic green in it from my look at it and his description of the color. http://forums.e60.net/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=56757


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ucla95 said:


> There's a guy on e60.net who has taken delivery of a Neptune Blue car. He's from Hong Kong but has posted pics up. It's really a true sky blue with some metallic green in it from my look at it and his description of the color. http://forums.e60.net/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=56757


Yep...the pic attached is the one you talk about. In the same thread he shows another picture of his car under fluorescent lighting in a parking garage and the car looks totally different (more of a sea-mist hue to it - similar to the configurator). So I'm particularly curious how it will look the the Welt as opposed to out on the Autobahn:bigpimp:

@I Love BMW's - No, I bet my car will be in production on 6/12, but I still wouldn't mind seeing yours:thumbup:


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

My car is not in production yet, but after seeing Adrian's pics and seeing it in person, I'm still a fan and I'm not changing my order! I have to admit, I Love BMW's pics make it look downright gray and not blue at all.


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

cha777 said:


> My car is not in production yet, but after seeing Adrian's pics and seeing it in person, I'm still a fan and I'm not changing my order! I have to admit, I Love BMW's pics make it look downright gray and not blue at all.


It is a beautiful color and I am real pleased with it. You're right that my pics make it look gray, but it is just my camera, it looks very blue in person. I think you'll be happy with it. I know I am :thumbup:


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are some updated shots of the car outside Monaco, at the Hooters in Interlaken Switzerland and next to my new space gray 335i at Harms. I think this should show how blue Neptune is vs gray. More pictures to come (and the posting of the 335i pickup - 12 hour rule broken).


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## tiger16 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must be missing something. When I go to the BMW site I do not see Neptune Blue
as a color choice for either the 528 or 535.


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

It is a Priority 1 option only available for special order. Here is a link to a thread discussing it. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=257881&highlight=neptune


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

Cha777,

I toured Dingolfing last Thursday and most of the cars being produced (at least that they showed us) were 5 series. The tour was great, much better and more linear that going through Munich plant - and a bit more interesting than Spartanburg.

It was amazing to see how many black, monaco blue, silver and space gray cars were being built. I did happen to see two Neptune Blue 5's being built that said USA on the spec sheets attached to the car - one of them might have been yours?


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

I Love BMW's - I love it! Festers seeing other Festers' cars in production! According to the 800 number, I'm still in 112 status but who knows??!! There have been some Neptune Blue cars washing up on these shores so probably somebody else's....again, who knows...it's certainly possible. I'll be touring Dingolfing in a few weeks so I'll be interested to see what cars/colors are being produced then.


----------

